# Zeiss 135 mm F/ 2.0 VS. Canon EF 135 mm. F/ 2.0 L ?



## surapon (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, I already have Canon EF 135 mm F/ 2.0 L USM = $ 1100 US Dollars for more than 1 years, and Use only 2-4 times. Now From B&H = Zeiss 135mm f/2 Apo Sonnar T* ZE Lens= $ 2072 US Dollars = make me have a G.A.S. Illness again.
 Would you please tell me that This Zeiss Lens is 2 time better/ Sharper that my Canon 135 L. ?, Or Just tell me that I should take a Lens that I already have, Clean and use more often----Yes, Stupid Surapon, Ha, Ha, Ha.

Thanks you, Sir / Madam.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Eldar (Sep 7, 2014)

This review by Dustin gives probably gives you what you are looking for:
http://dustinabbott.net/2014/07/zeiss-apo-sonnar-t-2135mm-ze-review-2/

I had the 135/2L, but wrecked it. I then got the Zeiss and it is optically a better lens, but the lack of AF is an issue now and then. But with the Ec-S focusing screen in the 1DX, I get good keeper rates even wide open, provided things does´t move much.


----------



## surapon (Sep 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> This review by Dustin gives probably gives you what you are looking for:
> http://dustinabbott.net/2014/07/zeiss-apo-sonnar-t-2135mm-ze-review-2/
> 
> I had the 135/2L, but wrecked it. I then got the Zeiss and it is optically a better lens, but the lack of AF is an issue now and then. But with the Ec-S focusing screen in the 1DX, I get good keeper rates even wide open, provided things does´t move much.



Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend Eldar.
Yes, now I will hold on my dear 135 L because of my poor old eyes and slow Movement because of the Manual Focus only of Zeiss Lens, Yes, Although Better Optical Images, But for me if Wrong focus adjustment = Bad Blur photos any way.
And I will put the $ 1000 Money saving in the Bucket, for collect money for EF 1200 MM , in next 20 years.--------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday , Sir.
Surapon

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, I already have Canon EF 135 mm F/ 2.0 L USM = $ 1100 US Dollars for more than 1 years, and Use only 2-4 times. Now From B&H = Zeiss 135mm f/2 Apo Sonnar T* ZE Lens= $ 2072 US Dollars = make me have a G.A.S. Illness again.
> Would you please tell me that This Zeiss Lens is 2 time better/ Sharper that my Canon 135 L. ?, Or Just tell me that I should take a Lens that I already have, Clean and use more often----Yes, Stupid Surapon, Ha, Ha, Ha.
> 
> ...



Surapon! How could you neglect such a great lens and even then think about exchanging the poor thing without proper use. You are commanded to drop whatever you are doing, put it on your camera and go take some pictures with it! If not, I will issue you with instructions on how to return it to the Neglected Lens Society where it will be cared for and taught to overcome the terrible neglect it has suffered. Please do not be concerned that the Neglected Lens Society and fragilesi share an address .


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. I prefer an image perfectly in focus with a reasonable lens, rather than an image with wrong focus on a super sharp lens. However, for studio use, manual focusing can work well.
I started using prescription eyeglasses for a month, and need to rely on autofocus. :


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

I sold my 135 f/2 a while back and this lens is the one that makes me want to try my first Zeiss SLR lens. These threads don't help


----------



## Eldar (Sep 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I sold my 135 f/2 a while back and this lens is the one that makes me want to try my first Zeiss SLR lens. These threads don't help


OK everyone, I am taking bets on how long it takes for Mac to get his first Zeiss


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

Eldar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my 135 f/2 a while back and this lens is the one that makes me want to try my first Zeiss SLR lens. These threads don't help
> ...


I already have some Zeiss optics, but none for my SLR. It will probably be my next lens unless Canon surprises us all at Photokina.


----------

